
Ask HN: Deep(er) tech predictions for 2017? - decodingvc
What do you think will happen in 2017 with:
a) Security?
b) Blockchain&#x2F;bitcoin?
c) Dev tools?
d) Machine learning&#x2F;AI?
e) Drones? VR&#x2F;AR? IoT?
f) anything else...?<p>Thanks for your feedback!
======
decodingvc
A bit of background in case you're interested:

I'm an investor excited about all kinds of geeky topics - dev tools, security,
drones, hardware, machine learning...

I try to stay close to the latest developments in tech to understand what can
be achieved with the technology today and what and how can that be translated
into good products.

Last year, I already tried to "predict" what could be the evolution of deeper
tech in 2016. I failed quite a lot... This year, I'm trying again... but I
would love to learn from the wisdom of the crowd.

In case you're curious:

1) My review of 2016 [https://medium.com/point-nine-news/reviewing-18-geeky-
predic...](https://medium.com/point-nine-news/reviewing-18-geeky-predictions-
for-2016-spoiler-alert-many-epic-fails-d8fd533ab855)

2) My 2017 predictions [https://medium.com/point-nine-news/18-geeky-
predictions-2017...](https://medium.com/point-nine-news/18-geeky-
predictions-2017-edition-c78b9826d03f#.qwfq4eofg)

------
Eridrus
Security will see no dramatic progress until it results in real quantifiable
economic impact to those in a position to fix it; hint: not consumers. We will
continue to see incremental improvement from tech platforms who need to be
seen as secure for people to keep using them, but mostly business as usual.

There are a lot of good incremental improvements being made, but there is no
one revolutionary thing that will really change things in this space; maybe by
2027 we'll get to a point where the only people hacking into things are
governments, but I wouldn't bet a lot of money on it.

Well funded and run teams will continue to be able to hack into anything on
the planet for the foreseeable future.

------
kylebenzle
Bitcoin will "take over" by 2018. If Amazon, Square lead adoption there is not
reason for some digital cash version to be in heavy use by the end of the
year.

------
owebmaster
a)

we are going to start to see some bashing and discussions about cloud
alternatives (and growing of static sites because of security). Serverless is
BS.

c) dev tools

I think we are going to have a huge consolidation, I'd bet around React (react
is the new rails, angular2 the new django). And it will be as huge as rails
became. PWAs too (developed with react).

